# 1960 black bowden



## walter branche (Jan 21, 2012)

a nice Black Bowden found with 17 others in a loft inside a lawn mower shop in Grand Haven Michigan           


   more photos of the stash ,.. there are always bikes to be found ,, when you are cheap or rude your chances are  cut down ,, be kind to others ,what goes around comes around ,,.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 21, 2012)

walter branche said:


> a nice Black Bowden found with 17 others in a loft inside a lawn mower shop in Grand Haven Michigan           View attachment 38728




Are we talking 18 bowdens


----------



## vincev (Jan 21, 2012)

wow! did you buy it?


----------



## walter branche (Jan 21, 2012)

*Bowden stash*

YES, all Bowdens were purchased for 800.00 we have a video of Ben and Mary Bowden -Ben signing the bikes and Mary calling out the serial numbers ..I will try to post the photos of the Bowdens in the loft ,..


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jan 21, 2012)

Was this a recent purchase? You bought 18 Bowdens for a total 0f $800???


----------



## kz1000 (Jan 21, 2012)

just reminiscing about the good ole days


----------



## catfish (Jan 21, 2012)

walter branche said:


> a nice Black Bowden found with 17 others in a loft inside a lawn mower shop in Grand Haven Michigan           View attachment 38728   more photos of the stash ,.. there are always bikes to be found ,, when you are cheap or rude your chances are  cut down ,, be kind to others ,what goes around comes around ,,.          View attachment 38750View attachment 38754




Wow. Nice find.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Jan 22, 2012)

What is one of those things worth cause I would love to eventually have one. Very nice score and those are pure art!


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 22, 2012)

_"...be kind to others ,what goes around comes around."_

The truth is out there Walter - good for you.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 22, 2012)

*$44.45 each...what??*



dfa242 said:


> _"...be kind to others ,what goes around comes around."_
> 
> The truth is out there Walter - good for you.




Walter, that is amazing! 18 Bowdens at $800....Lets see, that's $44.45 each. WHAT???? That's unheard of.
I propose that you have a raffle to spread the wealth. Say a representative from (a Caber of course) each region to cruise the streets of their area on these amazing looking works of art.....just a thought....lol
I represent the Virginia east coast, by the way.

Please reveal your experience of this find?
And yes, it is best to use _sugar rather than spice _when dealing with people. Rude and Cheap buyers are not in short supply today but, then there are the few that respect others. Your parents have taught you well, no doubt. "_Treat others as you would expect to be treated_". Values are a virture.
We all want to get that great price on a highly valued find. I have the gift of gab  but, you sir must have written the book on relating to ones personality. 
Dale Carnigie would be proud.
And, I'll bet the seller was pleased to let you have them.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 22, 2012)

walter branche said:


> YES, all Bowdens were purchased for 800.00 we have a video of Ben and Mary Bowden -Ben signing the bikes and Mary calling out the serial numbers ..I will try to post the photos of the Bowdens in the loft ,..



Interesting that ben bowden died march 6 at the age of 91 at his home in lake worth florida in 1998


----------



## Springer Tom (Jan 22, 2012)

The way I read this post and a previous post, Walter found these bikes back in the day.......


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jan 22, 2012)

*When were they purchased?*

Walter, you never actually answered Belle's question. When did you get these?
The photos look very old..............Wayne


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jan 22, 2012)

*The real story found*

Upon a google search, I found the original story of Walter's Bowden Purchases. I pasted the story below as writen by Walter in 2008 in the CABE forum.


walter branche08-10-2008, 04:00 PM
between 1989 and 1991 i sold them for 6,500 to 7,500, a friend of mine found 18 bowdens in a lawn mower shop,in 1987,he payed 800.00 for 18,. 1n 1990 ,i payed 5000,for a nice red one,, it is in burgwardts museum in new york,they payed 7,500,after i got ben bowden to sign .....,it..------there is no set price ,a few years ago ,a good one sold for 3500, we hope you find a bowden, walter branche


----------

